
How RethinkDB Works – 7pm tonight at SF Data Engineering - petesoder
http://www.meetup.com/SF-Data-Engineering/events/143422882/
======
cperciva
_He will also talk about how RethinkDB fits into the CAP theorem (they chose
CA)_

There's no such thing as "choosing CA". You can't "choose" to not have
partitions any more than you can "choose" to never have hard drives fail. The
question is, _when_ things fail (yes, when, not if) how does your system
respond?

Alas, I'm in Vancouver, not San Francisco, so I can't attend and rant about
this in person.

~~~
vjoel
According to
[http://www.rethinkdb.com/docs/architecture](http://www.rethinkdb.com/docs/architecture),
you have a choice, for each read query, between C and A. The summary on
meetup.com is apparently wrong.

I am going to the meetup (but am not otherwise associated with rethinkdb).

~~~
cperciva
Ah good, RethinkDB is doing this right. Shame that the meetup summary was so
confused.

------
perryh2
Will this be recorded?

------
dhruvkaran
Why is RSVP gated on a person?

~~~
petesoder
to keep out recruiters

------
dman
Can this be recorded please?

